

Show HN: remindlyo - never forget another phone call - zrail
http://www.remindlyo.com

======
zrail
So, this is an idea that I've had bubbling around for a few weeks now. What do
you guys think?

FYI, I'm going to have a "try it right now" function on the marketing site
Real Soon Now (probably even tonight). I'll update the thread when that's up
and running.

